# Vacuum pump



## John Prince (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm thinking about buying something better than a hand pump. What kind of pump do you have and where did you get it. I'm not a mechanical engineer.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 15, 2011)

Invacare, Gomco, CPI Contemporary, Drive, Schucco, and others. If you are looking to get a new one I recommend this place in the link below and tell him I sent you to him. 
http://allinonewinepump.com/


----------



## RickC (Sep 15, 2011)

Invacare and found it on eBay for a little below$100 slightly used.


----------



## PeterZ (Sep 16, 2011)

I have a Schucco, also from Ebay for &lt;$100.


----------



## John Prince (Sep 18, 2011)

How about the gas getter? If so, what kind of compressor?


----------



## Brent2489 (Sep 18, 2011)

The thing about the gasgetter is you also need to have a compressor. For the $ for the gasgetter itself you can typically find a used pump on e-bay. I paid $45 for mine with $15 for shipping. If you already have a compressor then you will just need to look at specs for gasgetter and the HP needed to run it. They have info on their website http://www.winegasgetter.com.

My opinion is that either will work equally as well. 

A feature of the aspirator is that it is very small and can sit on the same bench area I have the carboys. I have about a 10' hose on the aspirator and that allows me more than enough length to get to the carboys. When not in use I wind up the electrical cord and the vacuum hose and then place the cover on top (mine came with a vinyl cover). Don't have to drag a long compressor hose from garage to the wine area when I want to degass just need to get a 25' extension cord since I have no outlet in the area.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 18, 2011)

I wouldnt go that way. With one of these pumpos you can hook up a whole house filter system and pump wine from one floor to another if needed. I highly doubt you can do these things with the gas getter and it would be a lot louder and probably trip breakers in your house!


----------



## John Prince (Sep 18, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Invacare-Su...aultDomain_0&hash=item4cfa37dc45#ht_500wt_922

Will this work?


----------



## Wade E (Sep 18, 2011)

As someone who used to sell these on my forum I found this unit below to be an excellent buy! Its brand new so you have all the fittings and hoses, its heavy duty and it has a warranty for almost the same price and Ive bought from this guy many times and everything went super smooth~!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/SUCTION-UNIT-ASPIRATOR-NEW-VAC-800-1-YEAR-WARRANTY-/280739508074?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&amp;hash=item415d60ef6a


----------



## John Prince (Sep 18, 2011)

Wade, thanks I bought that one. Do I need to order anything to go with it? Hoses, stoppers that orange cap that goes on top of the carboys? I bought a 320 bottle wine chiller made of oak, the inside is cedar from craigslist the other day. Really nice for $350. I bet it cost $5,000 new.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 19, 2011)

You will need dble hole bungs with an elbow. I sell these so if you are interested pm me and ill get back to you a little later as I have a meeting for my daughters school tonight I have to attend as they want to send her across the country next year as part of some higher academic achievement program. I dont know where she gets these smarts from because it isnt from me or my wife!!! LOL


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 19, 2011)

Milkman?







JK!


----------



## Wade E (Sep 19, 2011)

Thats what I say to my wife all the time!!!! LOL


----------

